# 455 over 30 62 heads



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all I just had my 455 motor all rebuilt ready to go it s 455 30 over stroker with 30cc dished pistons 62 heads also rebuild no port work and a mild hyd roller cam 500 lift..this combo will run fine on pump gas....My big question is ... the shop that machined my motor and heads now wants to sell me some first gen edelbrock aluminum heads round ports around $1400 for the set not ported used but he will machine with new SS valves .. for this price It will not come with valve springs ...Is it worth it will there be a big power diff with out port work he says around 90hp .. I know edelbrock heads are around 2100 pair but this head is first gen and I will need to switch to round port exhaust ram air manifolds if it s around 90/100 hp I would go for it but I would need to know from you guys that run aluminum heads any regrets ????:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm... I think 90 HP is stretching things just a tad. Also, if your engine was built to run with those 62's you're going to want a little MORE compression with aluminum heads. Aluminum pulls heat out of the chamber a lot faster than iron, so you need (and can get by with) more compression to compensate. Also, be aware that true first generation E-heads had a "sub-optimal" spark plug orientation that hurt combustion efficiency a little. They aren't bad heads and they will make more power than what you have, I'm just not conviced that it'll be THAT much more. Sounds like to me the shop may have been "stuck" with these heads for a long time and they see you as an opportunity to unload them.

Swapping your 62's for basically "out of the box" 1st gen E-heads? Ehhh... I'd say you'd probably see somewhere in the vicinity of 30 HP gain, give or take.

Bear


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Hmmm... I think 90 HP is stretching things just a tad. Also, if your engine was built to run with those 62's you're going to want a little MORE compression with aluminum heads. Aluminum pulls heat out of the chamber a lot faster than iron, so you need (and can get by with) more compression to compensate. Also, be aware that true first generation E-heads had a "sub-optimal" spark plug orientation that hurt combustion efficiency a little. They aren't bad heads and they will make more power than what you have, I'm just not conviced that it'll be THAT much more. Sounds like to me the shop may have been "stuck" with these heads for a long time and they see you as an opportunity to unload them.
> 
> Swapping your 62's for basically "out of the box" 1st gen E-heads? Ehhh... I'd say you'd probably see somewhere in the vicinity of 30 HP gain, give or take.
> 
> Bear


Mr. B your 100% correct on the heads unloading on me cuz he cant sell he said he had around shop for years he even has a killed Pontiac motor him self and did not use e heads he used kre high ports for his build I think I will hold off and look for the 65cc kuffman heads ill see how she runs with the 62's for now thanks again mr.Bear:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want to stay with D-ports, then I agree. Kauffmans are the way to go there. Edelbrock also has a new D-port head that has gorgeous chambers. Dave and Jim at CVMS say they're great for a moderate street engine build, but for making power on a stroker motor, the KRE's have more potential. If you decide to go that route, I do recommend getting them through CVMS and having them "worked" there first. The heads they did for me are works of art.

Bear


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Hey if hes been stuck with them that long maybe offer him a cool grand. Then they would be worth the money cause they are worth that at any given Pontiac swap meet in America. If he says no... Run what cha brung. Especially cause you have pistons tailored for your 62s. My .02

I have 290cfm SD ported KRE D-ports. Zero regrets other than the bill! lol 

ps: Bear is right, ask CVMS or SD Perf for advice. They are the best.


----------

